# رجاء محبة من المشرفين علي هذا القسم  تنبيه لنشاط ضروري وحياتي ..



## Obadiah (30 يونيو 2019)

سلام محبة لكل  الإخوة المباركين القائمين علي هذا القسم الذي يهتم بشأن الأسرة المسيحية . 



رجاء محبة أن تقوموا بتسيلط الضوء علي خدمة إخوة الرب يسوع المسيح . 



من الأسر الفقيرة والذين ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم أو الفتيات المقبلين علي زواج وليس في وسعهم أن يجلبوا احتياجات عرسهم.



وذلك بأن نخصص موضوع مثبت نقوم فيه بعرض أي مشكلة يومية  او مزمنة  تخص أي أسرة من أسر أخوة الرب يسوع المسيح قد تواجهنا في حياتنا اليومية . 



لعل الرب يجعل من أي إنسان منا آداة لرسم ولو قدر يسير من الأمل علي قلوب تشتاق للأمان والبهجة والطمأنينة . 



خاصة في تلك الأيام طيبة الذكر التي لصوم آبائنا السادة الرسل 



فيقول الوحي 



*5  أَمِثْلُ هذَا يَكُونُ صَوْمٌ أَخْتَارُهُ؟ يَوْمًا يُذَلِّلُ الإِنْسَانُ  فِيهِ نَفْسَهُ، يُحْنِي كَالأَسَلَةِ رَأْسَهُ، وَيْفْرُشُ تَحْتَهُ  مِسْحًا وَرَمَادًا. هَلْ تُسَمِّي هذَا صَوْمًا وَيَوْمًا مَقْبُولًا  لِلرَّبِّ؟*


 *6  أَلَيْسَ هذَا صَوْمًا أَخْتَارُهُ: حَلَّ قُيُودِ الشَّرِّ. فَكَّ عُقَدِ  النِّيرِ، وَإِطْلاَقَ الْمَسْحُوقِينَ أَحْرَارًا، وَقَطْعَ كُلِّ نِيرٍ.*


 *7  أَلَيْسَ أَنْ تَكْسِرَ لِلْجَائِعِ خُبْزَكَ، وَأَنْ تُدْخِلَ  الْمَسَاكِينَ التَّائِهِينَ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ؟ إِذَا رَأَيْتَ عُرْيَانًا  أَنْ تَكْسُوهُ، وَأَنْ لاَ تَتَغَاضَى عَنْ لَحْمِكَ.*


 *8  «حِينَئِذٍ يَنْفَجِرُ مِثْلَ الصُّبْحِ نُورُكَ، وَتَنْبُتُ صِحَّتُكَ  سَرِيعًا، وَيَسِيرُ بِرُّكَ أَمَامَكَ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ يَجْمَعُ  سَاقَتَكَ.*


 *9  حِينَئِذٍ تَدْعُو فَيُجِيبُ الرَّبُّ. تَسْتَغِيثُ فَيَقُولُ: هأَنَذَا.  إِنْ نَزَعْتَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ النِّيرَ وَالإِيمَاءَ بِالأصْبُعِ وَكَلاَمَ  الإِثْمِ*


 *10  وَأَنْفَقْتَ نَفْسَكَ لِلْجَائِعِ، وَأَشْبَعْتَ النَّفْسَ الذَّلِيلَةَ،  يُشْرِقُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ نُورُكَ، وَيَكُونُ ظَلاَمُكَ الدَّامِسُ مِثْلَ  الظُّهْرِ.*


 *11  وَيَقُودُكَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ، وَيُشْبعُ فِي الْجَدُوبِ  نَفْسَكَ، وَيُنَشِّطُ عِظَامَكَ فَتَصِيرُ كَجَنَّةٍ رَيَّا وَكَنَبْعِ  مِيَاهٍ لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ مِيَاهُهُ.*


*بركة صوم السادة الرسل فلتكن في أجسادكم وأرواحكم .  آمين*


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2019)

فكره جميله 
بس عرفنى الهدف منه ايه ​


----------



## Obadiah (13 يوليو 2019)

الهدف منه حضرتك أن نصل لأناس منسية ربما هي في شدة العوز والإحتياج ولا تنطق بذلك من حيائها في العالم الواقع و عدم تواصلها مع خدام الكنيسة أو بمعني آخر عدم اهتمام بعض خدام الكنائس بهم . 


فيستطيعوا هنا في المنتدي  أن ينفثوا عما لديهم من  هموم ومشاكل واحتياج  بلا حياء ولا كسوف .وبالتالي يجدوا آذان صاغية وقلوب حنونة وأيدي سخية تقدم لهم - من فيض الرب - الإهتمام المادي والمعنوي . بلا جرح مشاعر أو حياء . 



وبالتالي الهدف منه أننا - كمنتدي في عالم "افتراضي" يتحدث عن إخوة الرب -  نجعل لهذا المنتدي - او القسم الخاص بذلك- كيان مادي ملموس بأيدي وأرجل وأعين بمساعدتنا نحن لهم معنوياً أو مادياً بالوسائل الصحيحة المضمونةة أو - علي الأقل - بإرشادهم لمن يستطيعوا مساعدتهم .


----------

